# Fixing up my grow room NEED ADVICE!!



## Mor3no420 (Nov 25, 2008)

alright I got my little gorw room ready for fixing my ladie painting  the inside as we speak. now im having a hard time figuring if i should buy a already made hydro kit or make it my self with the ten gallon another thing i need help with the vent. im put a fan in the to blow air to my plants but how do i pull out all that hot air get at me


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 25, 2008)

if not in an apartment, vent with an extractor fan of some sort. Use ducting and a flange and vent to "above" your expected grow area. If in an apartment, get a small a/c unit and have it cool the said locale.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*i put a computer fan into the top of the door to pull out the heat :48:


*


----------



## Mor3no420 (Nov 25, 2008)

alrght heres sum photos of what it looks like inide painted white . now how would you put up an extracore fan or A  computer fan in my situation


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2008)

*i would go with computer fans   one at the top near the light drawing the heat out and one further down pushing fresh air in eace:*


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 25, 2008)

how tall and wide is that thing....what lighting are you going to use.... that will help determine you ventilation needs.

im assuming this is for a single plant?


----------



## Mor3no420 (Nov 26, 2008)

so that would meen making a bigger hole on top i was think of puting sum of the ducting  hangin from the top conected with the fan . and im not sure of what light to put my grow room it L-17 X W-21 X H-36 what do you recommend for the size of my grow room  and no i planed to put a ten gallon tank and make a hydroponic system with 4 plants


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 26, 2008)

I dont think you will have enough room for the 10 GAL, and you sure wont have enough room to carry 4 plants to full term in there.....One plant...Maybe....

I would suggest CFL for lighting in that space.....You wont yield much but can use it to learn....


----------



## Mor3no420 (Dec 1, 2008)

yea im not going to use the ten gallon any more ima buy tis already made hydro system how many watts should i use for this room


----------



## LegendaryGT (Dec 1, 2008)

Ya, that cab is big enough for 1 plant, and really tight for two, but if your going from seed then you can plant 4 as 2 will most likely be male.

I'd suggest something around 100watts.


----------



## Mor3no420 (Dec 4, 2008)

100watts you think 200 is too much


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 7, 2008)

u can get a 150-175 watt hps or mh  to work in there just get a good fan


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 7, 2008)

plants grow good outside keep em short start(so fools dont jack you) buddin em at 13 inches its a good number and ull end up with a half oz or more at the end ..


----------



## bweed2009 (Dec 7, 2008)

Mor3no420 said:
			
		

> alright I got my little gorw room ready for fixing my ladie painting the inside as we speak. now im having a hard time figuring if i should buy a already made hydro kit or make it my self with the ten gallon another thing i need help with the vent. im put a fan in the to blow air to my plants but how do i pull out all that hot air get at me


 you tube has something you might look at


----------



## annarko (Dec 7, 2008)

Well cou could go with a small squirrel cage fan then you probably wouldnt even need an intake fan at the bottom... they are a little noisier though but they move a lot of air no worries about heat in your grow box
heres a pic of a small one that i use for my 400w HiD its about  150cfm and has a 4" inlet


----------



## cryhavoc (Dec 7, 2008)

I like the above poster's idea


----------



## annarko (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks man 
They are fairly inexpensive to buy also... that one in the above picture is a Dayton Blower and only cost me about $90... long life low maintinance (Industrial all the way!!!):cool2:


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks pretty small....2 plants in there, maximum. If you are going HPS, you ain't gonna be able to get much over 150 Watts due to the heat and closeness to the plants themselves.


----------



## Mor3no420 (Dec 8, 2008)

if i use the king of cmf fan would i work  to pull out air


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2008)

Mor3no420 said:
			
		

> if i use the king of cmf fan would i work  to pull out air



I have a 2 x 2 x 4' space that has 2 150W HPS.  I can keep this space cool with a computer fan.


----------



## Mor3no420 (Dec 8, 2008)

alright i that about it from my setting up my grow room  thankx to all you smoker and your wise advice
im heading to hydroponic forum so if you wanna help me there


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 26, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have a 2 x 2 x 4' space that has 2 150W HPS.  I can keep this space cool with a computer fan.



how. i have a 2.5 *3 foot by 8 feet tall closet and i cant keep it under 90 half the time. i got an 8 inch inline fan int the attic pulling air outa the room. im gonna instal another inline blowing in tommorow. this 400 mh really puts out some heat


----------

